# Attleboro Fire Chief Ronald M. Churchill Retires



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The only firefighter that loved cops as much as his own guys...

Chief it's been a pleasure and an honor to have worked with you on and off over the past ten years. Thank you so much for all that you have done and all that you will continue to do within the training council and various academies. You are as squared away as they come and I wish you the best as you start this new chapter of your life.

Take care Brother!

Integrity, character, dedication
BY GEORGE W. RHODES SUN CHRONICLE STAFF
Sunday, June 27, 2010



> On Thursday, the first day of his retirement, Attleboro Fire Chief Ronald M. Churchill, a spit and polish, squared away kind of guy, will have more time for one of his loves - surfing.
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> ...


Read more on the end of an era...


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Congrats Chief Churchill. Fortunately, I never had the pleasure to experience one of your aerobics classes in the academy,  but have heard the stories. You are an amazing leader. Good luck on your retirement and thank you for your service and professionalism.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

A happy retirement to Chief Churchill.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

+1 Happy retiremnt Chief. I still remember your workouts like it was yesterday.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Truly a class act and a Gentleman in every sense of the word. Saw him at Sgt. Weddletons funeral in formation, he gave a wink, nod and salute.
I had the privilege to chat with he and Mrs. Churchill in the past, just top notch people.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> *Truely an end of an error*. Chief, it has been my pleasure to have know you. They don't make them like you anymore. Enjoy the good life, you've earned it.
> 
> Annnnnd Hit IT!


Did you make an *Error*?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Ahhhhhh. Seeing that Impala SS coming into Camp Curtis made many a gut flip. Great PT with that high-speed boom-box. Enjoy the surf Chief !!!! Thanks for all you have done.

If this means the smokin' aerobics instructor will be spending more time at the MPTC classes, I might need to go back for PT retraining !!!! :wavespin:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

A bunch of tunes on my Ipod came from his "motivational cassettes" he'd crank during PT. Good times!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck with your retirement Chief. The water is warm and comfortable.

---------- Post added at 22:35 ---------- Previous post was at 22:31 ----------

Congratulations Chief! Enjoy your retirement. The water is warm and comfortable.


----------



## 31Aret (May 26, 2009)

Then there were the great squat or bench works way, way back when. See you around the Y Chief.


----------

